# NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC sur APPLE TV



## phillon47 (4 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tour,

Il semblerait que l'on puisse trouver NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC sur APPLE TV.
j'ai bien tenté de faire un redémarrage de mon boitier en l'éteignant électriquement, rien n'y fait...je n'ai toujours pas la chaine en question.
Que faut-il faire pour l'avoir ?
Merci d'avance...
Phillon47


----------

